# Any other owners being "forced" out of their resort right now?



## cindylou (Mar 24, 2020)

WKORV management (or maybe Vistana, or Marriott) will not let us stay here any longer, even though we are trying to obey the Governor and Mayor's orders to shelter in place by using StarOptions to stay here another week.  Despite the Marriott press release this morning stating they are closing resorts to renters, and "reducing operations and amenities at all of our resorts based on various governmental mandates and advisories,"  I can stay here for $299 per night in a studio, but cannot use my StarOptions to stay anywhere here. Every item in writing I see does not prohibit visitors from staying, but everything WKORV is doing is making it impossible to stay, without squatting here.  Is this happening to anyone else?  Anyone have any ideas? Using logic and showing them the government orders is not working. It is safer if we stay here but they are trying to kick us to the curb.


----------



## Theiggy (Mar 24, 2020)

So they are letting you stay but are only taking cash reservations not Staroptions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1 (Mar 24, 2020)

cindylou said:


> WKORV management (or maybe Vistana, or Marriott) will not let us stay here any longer, even though we are trying to obey the Governor and Mayor's orders to shelter in place by using StarOptions to stay here another week.  Despite the Marriott press release this morning stating they are closing resorts to renters, and "reducing operations and amenities at all of our resorts based on various governmental mandates and advisories,"  I can stay here for $299 per night in a studio, but cannot use my StarOptions to stay anywhere here. Every item in writing I see does not prohibit visitors from staying, but everything WKORV is doing is making it impossible to stay, without squatting here.  Is this happening to anyone else?  Anyone have any ideas? Using logic and showing them the government orders is not working. It is safer if we stay here but they are trying to kick us to the curb.



So, you've tried making an online reservation and it won't take?


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 24, 2020)

In same situation, resort manager has threatened me same could occur any day although i have 7 nights points-paid remaining. Interested in comments. Today i'm going to conact the local police to get advice. I am 2700 miles from home and on day 6 of self-isolating.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1 (Mar 24, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> In same situation, resort manager has threatened me same could occur any day although i have 7 nights points-paid remaining. Interested in comments. Today i'm going to conact the local police to get advice. I am 2700 miles from home and on day 6 of self-isolating.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk



Are you also at WKORV?


----------



## cindylou (Mar 24, 2020)

The inventory office is closed.  Likely to discourage occupancy.  On Friday or Saturday I was able to see lots and lots of availability and I'm pretty sure I could have made a reservation.  But I didn't until I could confirm my flight change.  Then when I went to make the lodging reservation at my home resort, everything shows not available.  This is artificial.  The web page is lying.  I am at WKORV and occupancy is less than 20%.  It's probably 8% or something like that.  Online reservation impossible.  Calling into Vistana also impossible.  No one answers, or sent to somebody's telework home and hear TV in background and no one talks back. Front desk says I can pay $299 per night, but can't use Star Options. So, yes, and yes to the above questions.  They are doing everything to discourage staying and encouraging people to go home. I am incensed.


----------



## controller1 (Mar 24, 2020)

cindylou said:


> The inventory office is closed.  Likely to discourage occupancy.  On Friday or Saturday I was able to see lots and lots of availability and I'm pretty sure I could have made a reservation.  But I didn't until I could confirm my flight change.  Then when I went to make the lodging reservation at my home resort, everything shows not available.  This is artificial.  The web page is lying.  I am at WKORV and occupancy is less than 20%.  It's probably 8% or something like that.  Online reservation impossible.  Calling into Vistana also impossible.  No one answers, or sent to somebody's telework home and hear TV in background and no one talks back. Front desk says I can pay $299 per night, but can't use Star Options. So, yes, and yes to the above questions.  They are doing everything to discourage staying and encouraging people to go home. I am incensed.



Yet, their own Press Release says they are closing to cash reservations beginning tomorrow for 30 days. This doesn't make sense.


----------



## Grandma2016 (Mar 24, 2020)

What happens if you are already there on a reservation?  I'm not but just curious.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 24, 2020)

controller1 said:


> Are you also at WKORV?


No sorry should have mentioned that. But this is an issue indifferent to resort or chain so interested in comments. Does a hotel have the right to put customers on the street, to close even with occupants, some jurisdictions are including hotels as essential services and others aren't ...

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 24, 2020)

Grandma2016 said:


> What happens if you are already there on a reservation? I'm not but just curious.


Exactly! This is my issue. I could soon be the only homeless person carrying golf clubs.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1 (Mar 24, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> No sorry should have mentioned that. But this is an issue indifferent to resort or chain so interested in comments. Does a hotel have the right to put customers on the street, to close even with occupants, some jurisdictions are including hotels as essential services and others aren't ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk



Your question does not have a generic answer as each state has its own innkeepers laws.


----------



## cindylou (Mar 24, 2020)

Who has the higher authority - the company or the mayor or the governor?  Marriott is not being transparent at all in what they are doing, and lying to their shareholders by saying they are closing rentals, when they are trying to charge me $299 per night when I already paid all my 2020 maintenance fees to utilize this resort with StarOptions. My husband has already called the mayor and governor's office.  I'm headed to Twitter next.


----------



## cindylou (Mar 24, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> No sorry should have mentioned that. But this is an issue indifferent to resort or chain so interested in comments. Does a hotel have the right to put customers on the street, to close even with occupants, some jurisdictions are including hotels as essential services and others aren't ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


Which resort are you at?  This seems to be a Marriott deception, not related to the individual resort location.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 24, 2020)

Not just Marriott as i posted. All resorts, worldwide issue. I'm undertaking similar tasks and will update.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 24, 2020)

controller1 said:


> Your question does not have a generic answer as each state has its own innkeepers laws.


See cindylou's post ... who has the higher authority in these times is the issue that is interesting.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## WVBaker (Mar 24, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> No sorry should have mentioned that. But this is an issue indifferent to resort or chain so interested in comments. Does a hotel have the right to put customers on the street, to close even with occupants, some jurisdictions are including hotels as essential services and others aren't ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk



That's a tough spot to be in. Each state or jurisdiction has it's rules as to what is or isn't an essential business. Hotels are in some states and not in others. If the state you're in has decided they're not, then they could and must shut down regardless if they have occupants or not. They have very little, if any choice. Of course if they must shut down everyone must leave. Good luck and I hope for the best.


----------



## okwiater (Mar 24, 2020)

If I were staying at my *deeded fee simple *fractional ownership (i.e. as an owner, not a renter or hotel guest), I'd be livid if anybody up to and including the National Guard tried to kick me out. If they forced me to go home I'd strongly consider suing. Remember, if you have a deed, it conveys with RIGHTS. If you purchased it from Vistana, they are legally obligated forever to defend those rights.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 24, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your issues. This seems like uncharted territory when it comes to pandemics. However, there may be some legal precedent from when people are ordered to evacuate their deeded homes on the beach when a hurricane is coming. Perhaps it is time to find an AirBnB in the area and sort out repayment/legal later.


----------



## emeryjre (Mar 24, 2020)

It must be difficult for a governmental agency to see a "vacation timeshare resort" as anything more than a hotel.  Especially when the governmental agency is in totally new territory regarding quarantines, shelter in place, and self quarantine.  I am sure Vistana can try to explain the concept of timeshare and deeded week and if falls on deaf ears.  Difficult times for everyone.


----------



## critterchick (Mar 24, 2020)

emeryjre said:


> It must be difficult for a governmental agency to see a "vacation timeshare resort" as anything more than a hotel.  Especially when the governmental agency is in totally new territory regarding quarantines, shelter in place, and self quarantine.  I am sure Vistana can try to explain the concept of timeshare and deeded week and if falls on deaf ears.  Difficult times for everyone.



The government isn't kicking people out of Hawaii - they  just don't want us going over there now (and haven't forbidden it, just made it very unattractive). The quarantine doesn't apply to visitors who are already there (although should think that stay at home/resort would). Marriott/Vistana are closing their resorts for lack of business and apparently tossing OP out the door so they can complete the process.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 24, 2020)

WVBaker said:


> That's a tough spot to be in. Each state or jurisdiction has it's rules as to what is or isn't an essential business. Hotels are in some states and not in others. If the state you're in has decided they're not, then they could and must shut down regardless if they have occupants or not. They have very little, if any choice. Of course if they must shut down everyone must leave. Good luck and I hope for the best.


Thanks, much appreciated. I called today police, social services, local government ... no answers. No govt closures mandated yet, but as the only occupant of my resort it could happen any day. Workers and tourists are leaving daily so it'll be a long 7 more nights. I have strong faith and have been in many worse situations so just enjoying every day.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 25, 2020)

Really good issues being brought up here. Renter vs. External exchanger vs. Points owner vs deeded week owner vs fractional deed owner ... different rights?

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTime (Mar 25, 2020)

Why does anyone want to stay in an empty resort with everything closed? Wouldn’t going home be more comfortable?


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 25, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Why does anyone want to stay in an empty resort with everything closed? Wouldn’t going home be more comfortable?


Its in beautiful mountains, i walk amazing trails all day, fully stocked grocery stores (even tp and water) good restaurants open, and no crowds! I feel like i own a private island 





Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## TravelTime (Mar 25, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Its in beautiful mountains, i walk amazing trails all day, fully stocked grocery stores (even tp and water) good restaurants open, and no crowds! I feel like i own a private island
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful! Where are you? Aren‘t they practicing social distancing there? How are restaurants still open?


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 25, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Beautiful! Where are you? Aren‘t they practicing social distancing there? How are restaurants still open?


Whistler BC host of the 2010 Olympics. Distancing is no issue. I saw 20 people today in 3 hours of hiking. Restaurants 1 at a time or delivery. All stores have strict distancing policies, taped off areas to line up in photo attached.

I can't imagine a safer spot especially with fully stocked grocery. Hundreds of tourists here instead of 10,000 so easy for everyone to follow rules as no need for crowding.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 25, 2020)

Copied from another thread .... Palm Springs mandates timeshares etc to close unless housing the homeless or those isolating (my quick summary).

https://kesq.com/news/coronavirus/2...ther-clarifies-what-is-open-closed-in-new-qa/ 

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## jjking42 (Mar 25, 2020)

If the mayor puts Maui on lock down and you leave early do you get your points back ???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cindylou (Mar 25, 2020)

Why I don't I want to go home now?  Safety. There are 9 identified cases of COVID19 on Maui right now, and 912 in Colorado where I live. To get home, I will have to get in an Uber, get to the Maui airport, be very close to dozens, if not hundreds of people, then cramped on an airplane for 6 hours with another 50-100-250 people, then go through Denver airport and be close to another several hundred people.  If I stay here in Maui, my husband and I have everything we need by walking to Times to get groceries, cooking every day in our unit, walking on the Beachwalk when I want exercise, sitting on the beach or lanai for fresh air, all while maintaining social distancing except for the grocery checkout clerk, which would be the same situation if I was at home. We need no "amenities" other than functional room keys, water, and electricity.  The primary reason is safety. The mayor and the governor said visitors should shelter in place at their lodging until their flight departs. That's what I'm doing.  It is safer here. Next week, the flights and airports will have even less people, and it will be even safer. I'm trying to "obey the law" while Marriott is jeopardizing my safety (and others' safety on the off chance I'm an asymptomatic carrier) by intimidating us with alarmist letters, trying to make it so uncomfortable or expensive that we feel compelled to leave. By not answering the phone, by falsely showing "no availability" at all Maui resorts on the Vistana website and not allowing me to book more days, they are preventing me from using StarOptions I paid for with maintenance fees to stay in a place I have every right to stay. But they will "let" me pay $299 per night for a studio, $300+ something for a 1-bedroom or $620+ per night for an oceanfront or 2 bedroom or something like that.  I was laughing too hard to hear the actual amount when he told me I could pay to stay in a room for which I could have used StarOptions 4 days ago if I booked on the website when it showed tons of availability. Occupancy right now is less than 20%. They offered to "let" me pay for more nights, when Marriott told investors this morning they were closing down their resorts for rentals. But they aren't.


----------



## Renegade (Mar 25, 2020)

cindylou said:


> Why I don't I want to go home now?  Safety. There are 9 identified cases of COVID19 on Maui right now, and 912 in Colorado where I live. To get home, I will have to get in an Uber, get to the Maui airport, be very close to dozens, if not hundreds of people, then cramped on an airplane for 6 hours with another 50-100-250 people, then go through Denver airport and be close to another several hundred people.  If I stay here in Maui, my husband and I have everything we need by walking to Times to get groceries, cooking every day in our unit, walking on the Beachwalk when I want exercise, sitting on the beach or lanai for fresh air, all while maintaining social distancing except for the grocery checkout clerk, which would be the same situation if I was at home. We need no "amenities" other than functional room keys, water, and electricity.  The primary reason is safety. The mayor and the governor said visitors should shelter in place at their lodging until their flight departs. That's what I'm doing.  It is safer here. Next week, the flights and airports will have even less people, and it will be even safer. I'm trying to "obey the law" while Marriott is jeopardizing my safety (and others' safety on the off chance I'm an asymptomatic carrier) by intimidating us with alarmist letters, trying to make it so uncomfortable or expensive that we feel compelled to leave. By not answering the phone, by falsely showing "no availability" at all Maui resorts on the Vistana website and not allowing me to book more days, they are preventing me from using StarOptions I paid for with maintenance fees to stay in a place I have every right to stay. But they will "let" me pay $299 per night for a studio, $300+ something for a 1-bedroom or $620+ per night for an oceanfront or 2 bedroom or something like that.  I was laughing too hard to hear the actual amount when he told me I could pay to stay in a room for which I could have used StarOptions 4 days ago if I booked on the website when it showed tons of availability. Occupancy right now is less than 20%. They offered to "let" me pay for more nights, when Marriott told investors this morning they were closing down their resorts for rentals. But they aren't.
> 
> View attachment 18232
> 
> View attachment 18230View attachment 18231


We feel your pain.  Our original checkout was for Wed. March 31st.  Until this previous weekend, we were considering utilizing some remaining 2020 StarOptions to extend our stay another week to 10 days, for reasons similar/identical to what you described (we live in Greeley, CO).  Felt that if we practiced social distancing, while using the remaining resort's services, we would be "safer" here than at home.  (Talked with a trusted friend in Greeley this morning, who said "...things are kind of crazy here". ) 

Monday's announcement by KORV pushed us to bite the bullet and modify our lodging/travel arrangements, as we worried that the (important to us) direct flight from OGG to DEN would disappear.   So now we checkout Saturday, on the first available direct flight. 

And yes, we do feel we are being shown the door.  I was watching the HI governor on the afternoon TV last week, when he did say that "we want visitors to go home".  Not an exact quote, but that phrase was not repeated in that blunt way in any TV repeats or print afterwards that I saw.


----------



## controller1 (Mar 25, 2020)

All of the Vistana Hawaii properties now have the following notice:





Looking at the reservation system it appears the "Open only for Owner and Interval International *arrivals*" truly means *arrivals* thus reservations that are already in place and does not allow extensions to owners currently at the property. Not sure why they're offering @cindylou to stay if she pays cash.


----------



## dori47 (Mar 25, 2020)

It makes more sense to stay there ( tough place to have to self isolate) than risk travel, but sense doesn’t always win over management regulations


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 25, 2020)

Maybe use interval to stay elsewhere if they are taking reservations.  It is better to stay then travel right now


----------



## Bunk (Mar 25, 2020)

CindyLou:  Are you saying that your reservation has expired and that hotel management will let you stay longer if you pay in cash but not if you pay in points?

GoalieDave:  Is your hotel allowing any new guests to check in?  Are they treating you differently from other guests? Are they telling all guests that everyone may have to leave soon.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 25, 2020)

I read it the same way, you can stay up until your flight departure.  You changed your flight departure and they are not allowing extensions to existing stays.  I don't know why they will sell you rooms though as they are not supposed to, according to their policy.


----------



## jjking42 (Mar 25, 2020)

My son checked out of the Westin yesterday and checked into the Hyatt. I was out of star options but still had Hyatt points left. He is supposed to fly home saturday. I agree 100% with Cindylou it is much safer there than here. He has been in Hawaii since the 14th so pretty sure he is not infected. The longer you wait to come home the less crowded the airports will be.


----------



## jjking42 (Mar 25, 2020)

Cindylou I just checked the Westin website and I could not make any reservations at the Westin properties in Hawaii. I could still make reservation for the Hyatt. If you want to move to the Hyatt PM and we can work out a trade.


----------



## cindylou (Mar 25, 2020)

Bunk said:


> CindyLou:  Are you saying that your reservation has expired and that hotel management will let you stay longer if you pay in cash but not if you pay in points?
> 
> GoalieDave:  Is your hotel allowing any new guests to check in?  Are they treating you differently from other guests? Are they telling all guests that everyone may have to leave soon.


Yes, my reservation expires today, and yesterday they said I could not use StarOptions to stay longer, but I could pay cash instead. I'm on hold with Vistana now, while the very nice initial customer service rep tries to reach a manager to understand why the system is showing no availability after I told her there is definitely availability.  Only a 5 minute wait to reach a human initially.

I believe GoalieDave said that he is the only guest at the entire resort currently.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 25, 2020)

dori47 said:


> It makes more sense to stay there ( tough place to have to self isolate) than risk travel, but sense doesn’t always win over management regulations


Yes! Profits over people and community health.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1 (Mar 25, 2020)

cindylou said:


> Yes, my reservation expires today, and yesterday they said I could not use StarOptions to stay longer, but I could pay cash instead. I'm on hold with Vistana now, while the very nice initial customer service rep tries to reach a manager to understand why the system is showing no availability after I told her there is definitely availability.  Only a 5 minute wait to reach a human initially.
> 
> I believe GoalieDave said that he is the only guest at the entire resort currently.



Please provide an update when you get off the phone. Can't wait.......


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 25, 2020)

controller1 said:


> Please provide an update when you get off the phone. Can't wait.......


I might be ok. My phone calls have apparantly paid off. Local Mayor called my resort manager and told them they must let me stay until the end of my reservation. 7 more days... crossing fingers it is true.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## cindylou (Mar 25, 2020)

After 2.5 hours on the phone with Florida and local management our options are:
a) leave
b) get charged $2100 for 7 more nights here
c) they will call the police and have us removed

I am incensed, developing an ulcer, and unable to comprehend this despicable behavior by MVC.


----------



## Panina (Mar 25, 2020)

cindylou said:


> After 2.5 hours on the phone with Florida and local management our options are:
> a) leave
> b) get charged $2100 for 7 more nights here
> c) they will call the police and have us removed
> ...


The reality is you might have no choice but to pay and then deal with it later on.


----------



## dlpearson (Mar 25, 2020)

Cindy, so sorry for your situation (are you still on the same trip from mid-February when I met you there?  You know how to vacation!  Terrible that they are telling you that you can stay IF you fork out cash to them as a new ressie (which is contrary to the written communication they issued), but they won't let you extend with points as an existing guest already there.  Best wishes--sincerely hoping something works out for you!


----------



## MrockStar (Mar 25, 2020)

Cindy Luckily, you have a cash option there. I called my Via Roma bluegreen resort which i own the underlying week backed up with points there and while open now, they said with conditions changing every few days in Florida/cities/counties i could be given 1 days notice to vacate the resort. Bluegreen has closed 14 resorts so far till April 30th. I Am going to cancel this week/trip and reschedule latter in the year. Best wishes to you Cindy. Be safe.


----------



## cindylou (Mar 25, 2020)

About 4 hours after checkout time, and we hadn't yet checked out because we were developing our plan and told that the GM was coming to our room to speak with us, the GM, Ryan Nobriga, called and told us they had figured out a way to use our Star Options to let us stay until Tuesday.  I'm not sure if it was a game of chicken, or if somebody saw the light, or if they wanted to avoid pictures of the police removing me, pictures of us sleeping in a rental car, or me contacting the CEO of MVC, Vistana, the Governor and the mayor.  But for now I can relax. We have functional room keys. Later I will post the paraphrased and condensed transcript of the 4 hours of phone calls for those who want to read the ridiculousness. Comical. A total clusterfork. 

Of note, WKORV staff are wonderful. It's MVC and Vistana that have their heads on backwards and have been withholding information and authority from the WKORV team. Kudos to Ryan Nobriga, Steve Aheong, and Dylan Andrion for positively outstanding customer support and aloha.  If you are bored, please call the WKORV feedback line to say "thanks to Ryan Nobriga, Steve Aheong, and Dylan Andrion for taking care of the Provost family and doing the right thing." The number is 808-667-3200 ext 3321. I will be doing this as well of course. 

Or perhaps we should wait until we are at home next week to make sure they don't change their mind.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 25, 2020)

cindylou said:


> After 2.5 hours on the phone with Florida and local management our options are:
> a) leave
> b) get charged $2100 for 7 more nights here
> c) they will call the police and have us removed
> ...



I think option 3 is them bullying you ( perhaps bluffing - hoping you cave in first )

tell them you are calling the media - then show them you posts on TUG that already exist .
( FYI - this  thread you started already has over 1000 views ; in less than 24 hours)


I am sure there are TUG members who also own their stock
or perhaps you should buy some and make sure your at their next annual public meeting .

PUSH BACK HARD

***********

added - I was typing my post  - when you added your resolution post .

I would show Ryan - Steve & Dylan - this thread - so they can see your TUG “ thank you “
to them - and suggest that they show “whoever” that  your  “ clustercfork” story was viewed
1000 times by a very active timeshare community forum .

remind them to remind “someone “ - the PR damage United Airlines etc. took when (social media - cell phone video power)  showed people being dragged off airplanes by their hair on TV .


----------



## DebBrown (Mar 25, 2020)

As an aside, we flew home from Missoula, MT to Chicago last Tuesday.  We had a stopover in Denver.  Both our flights were half empty and the airports weren't crowded.  I didn't feel at risk during travel.  I was only worried about a taxi/uber home from the airport and we arranged for our son to pick us up.  Good luck!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 25, 2020)

cindylou said:


> the GM, Ryan Nobriga, called and told us they had figured out a way to use our Star Options
> 
> Of note, WKORV staff are wonderful. It's MVC and Vistana that have their heads on backwards and have been withholding information ....please call the WKORV feedback line to say "thanks to Ryan Nobriga, Steve Aheong, and Dylan Andrion for taking care of the Provost family and doing the right thing." The number is 808-667-3200 ext 3321.



I will make sure to call - 800 667 3200 ext 3321 
and give feedback as a TUG member.


----------



## Renegade (Mar 26, 2020)

Got a text this afternoon that our (new) direct flight on United OGG>DEN had been cancelled and rebooked us on a OGG>SFO>DEN flight.  Called United and moved us back to our original departure date of Mar. 31st.  And advised the front desk, car rental, etc. that we were back to the original reservation.  

I expect that the airline will pull the same stunt and rebook us again with multiple stops in order to consolidate partially full airplanes to make a full airplane.

It was surreal to look east down the beach as far as you can see from the KORV (south) dune after lunch today and see not a soul.  Four adults were approaching from the west.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 26, 2020)

cindylou said:


> About 4 hours after checkout time, and we hadn't yet checked out because we were developing our plan and told that the GM was coming to our room to speak with us, the GM, Ryan Nobriga, called and told us they had figured out a way to use our Star Options to let us stay until Tuesday. I'm not sure if it was a game of chicken, or if somebody saw the light, or if they wanted to avoid pictures of the police removing me, pictures of us sleeping in a rental car, or me contacting the CEO of MVC, Vistana, the Governor and the mayor. But for now I can relax. We have functional room keys. Later I will post the paraphrased and condensed transcript of the 4 hours of phone calls for those who want to read the ridiculousness. Comical. A total clusterfork.
> 
> Of note, WKORV staff are wonderful. It's MVC and Vistana that have their heads on backwards and have been withholding information and authority from the WKORV team. Kudos to Ryan Nobriga, Steve Aheong, and Dylan Andrion for positively outstanding customer support and aloha. If you are bored, please call the WKORV feedback line to say "thanks to Ryan Nobriga, Steve Aheong, and Dylan Andrion for taking care of the Provost family and doing the right thing." The number is 808-667-3200 ext 3321. I will be doing this as well of course.
> 
> Or perhaps we should wait until we are at home next week to make sure they don't change their mind.


Yea! Happy for you.

Likely a greedy business decision to close for ts points booking and only accept $ bookings. Happens often so glad they have helped yu.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## cindylou (Mar 26, 2020)

dlpearson said:


> Cindy, so sorry for your situation (are you still on the same trip from mid-February when I met you there?  You know how to vacation!  Terrible that they are telling you that you can stay IF you fork out cash to them as a new ressie (which is contrary to the written communication they issued), but they won't let you extend with points as an existing guest already there.  Best wishes--sincerely hoping something works out for you!


Yes, we are still here. Thanks for your leftovers - they were excellent!  Thankfully, we are all set now.


----------



## cindylou (Mar 26, 2020)

Renegade said:


> Got a text this afternoon that our (new) direct flight on United OGG>DEN had been cancelled and rebooked us on a OGG>SFO>DEN flight.  Called United and moved us back to our original departure date of Mar. 31st.  And advised the front desk, car rental, etc. that we were back to the original reservation.
> 
> I expect that the airline will pull the same stunt and rebook us again with multiple stops in order to consolidate partially full airplanes to make a full airplane.
> 
> It was surreal to look east down the beach as far as you can see from the KORV (south) dune after lunch today and see not a soul.  Four adults were approaching from the west.


Sorry about your flight cancellation. Looks like we might see you on Tuesday March 31 on that nonstop redeye flight to DEN.  Hoping they don't change it but even if they do, we will of course go home however they get us there.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 26, 2020)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> I will make sure to call - 800 667 3200 ext 3321
> and give feedback as a TUG member.



Bump - call and give your support
mention you saw this on TUG

800 667 3200 ext 3321

Provost Family / CindyLou -
HELPED BY 
(KORV resort  GM & staff  )- Ryan Nobriga - Steve Aheong -Dylan Andrion

IMO also : mention that corporations  that bully & threaten to call police / end up being shamed on social media
and TV -  and lose   business .


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 26, 2020)

Bump / for the west coast - 9 am  - read & call . 
(up to 2 K views )


----------



## Fredflintstone (Mar 26, 2020)

I know there are risks trying to fly back home and do feel sorry for those stuck abroad, but see this as there there is nothing better than home sweet home.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredflintstone (Mar 26, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Yea! Happy for you.
> 
> Likely a greedy business decision to close for ts points booking and only accept $ bookings. Happens often so glad they have helped yu.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk



I’m thinking the same way. How greedy. Personally, how uncompassionate.

It would make me think that I no longer want to own with that resort system. Obviously, the concept of owner doesn’t matter.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 26, 2020)

@cindylou Glad this worked out for you. Not much of a vacation though. If they had told you to get out because of government compliance, I get that. But the fact they wanted $2100 to stay revealed a price gouging rat to me. It could have been their systems were shut down but I would argue that taking care of their guests is priority #1 and they would have figured it out later.  As an owner at WKORVN I am disappointed that you were treated this poorly and it took the GM stepping in after hours of phone calls and run around to fix it.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 26, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> I’m thinking the same way. How greedy. Personally, how uncompassionate.
> 
> It would make me think that I no longer want to own with that resort system. Obviously, the concept of owner doesn’t matter.
> 
> ...


Agree! In normal situation of course there are a certain # of rooms available for rent including presold to hotel discounters, so it is normal for there to be availability for rent and not points. But here clearly lots of availability! 

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredflintstone (Mar 26, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Agree! In normal situation of course there are a certain # of rooms available for rent including presold to hotel discounters, so it is normal for there to be availability for rent and not points. But here clearly lots of availability!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk



Precisely,

They CAN do the right thing here. If they did, this conversation would be entirely different. As a matter of fact, many folks would be proud to be called owner. Right now, all owners see is a money grab at a time when folks are very vulnerable. It’s actually disgusting. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lorenmd (Mar 26, 2020)

we are at SDO . have been since mid january.  we aren't going back to washington until it is safe.  they are very helpful here.  about 10% occupancy.  pool is open and very few people there.  they moved loungers out so they are in groups of two with lots of room between them.  all activities stopped.  the trails are still open and we get out almost every day to ride and rarely see anyone. i heard trailheads down south are much busier and they may close trails. we would then be very unhappy with nowhere to ride. i can't walk but i can ride.  it's nice to be in warm weather and i feel safe here.  not sure how long we'll stay but i can't imagine they would force us out. golf courses are still open but no sharing of golf carts


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 26, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> Precisely,
> 
> They CAN do the right thing here. If they did, this conversation would be entirely different. As a matter of fact, many folks would be proud to be called owner. Right now, all owners see is a money grab at a time when folks are very vulnerable. It’s actually disgusting.
> 
> ...


Agree. Diamond owns Embarc, and while Embarc owners can book Diamond, Diamond owners can't directly book Embarc. (Only available through Interval) Yesterday i walked into an Embarc resort offering to stay on Diamond points to help them out, and they said no, same policy in effect. Ok, i'll book elsewhere.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredflintstone (Mar 26, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Agree. Diamond owns Embarc, and while Embarc owners can book Diamond, Diamond owners can't directly book Embarc. (Only available through Interval) Yesterday i walked into an Embarc resort offering to stay on Diamond points to help them out, and they said no, same policy in effect. Ok, i'll book elsewhere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk



I’m sure you won’t easily forget how they treated you in an emergency/time of need situation. You know now they don’t give two hoots about you unless (of course) you are late on your MF. You are simply a dollar bill. Actions do speak louder than words.

What you need to decide is whether you want to continue to own in a place that’s so cold and truly unfeeling in a global emergency situation. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 26, 2020)

Fredflintstone said:


> I’m sure you won’t easily forget how they treated you in an emergency/time of need situation. You know now they don’t give two hoots about you unless (of course) you are late on your MF. You are simply a dollar bill. Actions do speak louder than words.
> 
> What you need to decide is whether you want to continue to own in a place that’s so cold and truly unfeeling in a global emergency situation.
> 
> ...


Won't be buying more points, that's for sure! 

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## cindylou (Mar 26, 2020)

lorenmd said:


> we are at SDO . have been since mid january.  we aren't going back to washington until it is safe.  they are very helpful here.  about 10% occupancy.  pool is open and very few people there.  they moved loungers out so they are in groups of two with lots of room between them.  all activities stopped.  the trails are still open and we get out almost every day to ride and rarely see anyone. i heard trailheads down south are much busier and they may close trails. we would then be very unhappy with nowhere to ride. i can't walk but i can ride.  it's nice to be in warm weather and i feel safe here.  not sure how long we'll stay but i can't imagine they would force us out. golf courses are still open but no sharing of golf carts


That is really surprising.  I was distinctly getting the impression that Vistana and Marriott Vacation Club were the heavy hand in all this and would think similar pressure would have been exerted on you at SDO.  It's entirely plausible that the pressure here was agreed to privately by Maui government and Vistana corporate. 

Here the pool is closed and lounge chairs are still out, but not dispersed at 6 foot intervals.  There are also signs on all the thatch umbrella posts "this amenity is being closed to promote social distancing" or something like that.  I'm not sure if that means you aren't supposed to use the lounge chair near it or the umbrella.  Initially I thought it was a precursor to them removing all the pool deck lounge chairs, but those are still out.  All rooms that are unoccupied have been visited by maintenance to turn off all electricity at the circuit breaker. Glad you are safe and comfortable and not being hounded to leave at SDO.


----------



## controller1 (Mar 26, 2020)

cindylou said:


> That is really surprising.  I was distinctly getting the impression that Vistana and Marriott Vacation Club were the heavy hand in all this and would think similar pressure would have been exerted on you at SDO.  It's entirely plausible that the pressure here was agreed to privately by Maui government and Vistana corporate.
> 
> Here the pool is closed and lounge chairs are still out, but not dispersed at 6 foot intervals.  There are also signs on all the thatch umbrella posts "this amenity is being closed to promote social distancing" or something like that.  I'm not sure if that means you aren't supposed to use the lounge chair near it or the umbrella.  Initially I thought it was a precursor to them removing all the pool deck lounge chairs, but those are still out.  All rooms that are unoccupied have been visited by maintenance to turn off all electricity at the circuit breaker. Glad you are safe and comfortable and not being hounded to leave at SDO.



Hopefully those unoccupied rooms still have air conditioning. Otherwise there could be a huge mold problem when those rooms have electricity turned back on.


----------



## okwiater (Mar 26, 2020)

controller1 said:


> Hopefully those unoccupied rooms still have air conditioning. Otherwise there could be a huge mold problem when those rooms have electricity turned back on.


Who cares? The owners will pay! (Just like in St. John)


----------



## dlpearson (Mar 26, 2020)

So happy something worked out for you, Cindy, and that you can at least relax knowing you have a roof over your head.  Are you still in that oceanfront corner unit?  Sigh...can't believe just 6 weeks ago we were in paradise and the biggest stress was whether we'd see a whale breach or not.  Lots has changed in the world since then!  Stay healthy, and have a safe trip home!


----------



## Xan (Mar 27, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Thanks, much appreciated. I called today police, social services, local government ... no answers. No govt closures mandated yet, but as the only occupant of my resort it could happen any day. Workers and tourists are leaving daily so it'll be a long 7 more nights. I have strong faith and have been in many worse situations so just enjoying every day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk



If you have a washer/dryer in unit, laundry soap, etc.. everything you need without housekeeping service, which give you the option to do all your own cleaning of sheets, towels, and whatever you manage to get extremely dirty during your short stay left. 

They are breaking the shelter in place mandate in my opinion and should not be able to kick you out if you don’t need any services from the resort, except incoming water & electricity, which I doubt they would shutdown.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Mar 27, 2020)

controller1 said:


> All of the Vistana Hawaii properties now have the following notice:
> 
> View attachment 18239
> 
> Looking at the reservation system it appears the "Open only for Owner and Interval International *arrivals*" truly means *arrivals* thus reservations that are already in place and does not allow extensions to owners currently at the property. Not sure why they're offering @cindylou to stay if she pays cash.



Those arrivals will be in for a shock if they aren’t aware of the mandatory 2 week quarantine of arrivals, and it may not be at the location of their choice/booking!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xan (Mar 27, 2020)

cindylou said:


> After 2.5 hours on the phone with Florida and local management our options are:
> a) leave
> b) get charged $2100 for 7 more nights here
> c) they will call the police and have us removed
> ...



Sounds like price gouging to me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cindylou (Mar 27, 2020)

dlpearson said:


> So happy something worked out for you, Cindy, and that you can at least relax knowing you have a roof over your head.  Are you still in that oceanfront corner unit?  Sigh...can't believe just 6 weeks ago we were in paradise and the biggest stress was whether we'd see a whale breach or not.  Lots has changed in the world since then!  Stay healthy, and have a safe trip home!


No, we were "only" in that nice 5th floor oceanfront corner unit for 2 weeks.  Based on difficulties last year making consecutive reservations for the 2 different room types we own, a leap year calculation mistake I made, a Chase Travel reservation at Kapalua Bay Villas and an II trade, we are now in our 8th room since Jan 25.  We are getting really good at packing up, and the bellman moving our stuff make great tips from us.

I wholeheartedly acknowledge these, and most of what I've posted in this thread (other than a big corporation taking advantage of a terrible situation), are first world problems.  

But I'm happy to report that yesterday WKORV management put us in a remodeled oceanfront 6th floor WKORVN 1BR for our final 5 nights.  I'm not sure if any of you calling in to the WKORV feedback line helped the situation (thanks!) or if Dylan made his usual magic.

Thanks to the 2000+ of you that have read this thread, provided advice, encouragement, and an outlet to express my frustration.  This forum is a godsend.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 27, 2020)

Xan said:


> If you have a washer/dryer in unit, laundry soap, etc.. everything you need without housekeeping service, which give you the option to do all your own cleaning of sheets, towels, and whatever you manage to get extremely dirty during your short stay left.
> 
> They are breaking the shelter in place mandate in my opinion and should not be able to kick you out if you don’t need any services from the resort, except incoming water & electricity, which I doubt they would shutdown.
> 
> ...


Thx. This area has no SIP unfortunately. I am loving it here, better than if this tourist town is full. Laundry, lots of supplies, stores here all have tp, water, everything but i get them free as you know. Afternoons hiking in the mountains almost alone - today i saw less than 10 people in 3 hours. Issue is my reservation ends day 12 of isolation and they won't extend my stay 2 days. Intercity shuttle ends tomorrow so I can't leave this tourist village. 

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## jbiza (Mar 27, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Its in beautiful mountains, i walk amazing trails all day, fully stocked grocery stores (even tp and water) good restaurants open, and no crowds! I feel like i own a private island
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree. 

I may have seen no more than 10 different people at the resort where I am staying. It's actually my version of social distancing. I have access to all that I need ( grocery stores etc.) & scenic places to enjoy without large groups of people. 

It's peaceful, comfortable & I kinda feel like I own the ENTIRE resort with all the amenities. 

My only concern is, I do my version of the people  confined to their homes in Italy applauding first responders & essential persons each evening, but I'm the only one here to do it.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 28, 2020)

jbiza said:


> I agree.
> 
> I may have seen no more than 10 different people at the resort where I am staying. It's actually my version of social distancing. I have access to all that I need ( grocery stores etc.) & scenic places to enjoy without large groups of people.
> 
> ...


Awesome!

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyFatt (Mar 28, 2020)

I am a 30 year owner at the Royal Resorts in Cancun, Mexico.  I have been here since January 25th.  Did not plan on being here this long, but there is no virus here, it does not do well in well ventilated, high temps or high humidity.  It is 82+ degrees and the breeze from the ocean is the most ventilation anyone could get.  There is a full-time English speaking doctor at the resort and she has not treated anyone for flu or virus.  My family and friends who have all stayed here multiple weeks are all telling me to stay rather than returning home where we are on "lock-down" until April 13.  The only ones texting and emailing me to come home are those who are afraid to come to Mexico even in good times, or over-reacted when they heard they were "closing the boarder"  into Mexico and Canada.   They closed the boarder to non-US citizens,  physically crossing into the country and I am not driving over the boarder, I am flying in. and I am a US citizen. The Royal Resort management consolidated all of us at the Royal Sands on Wed. and closed the other resorts.  They provided us "free" shuttle service here.   There are only around 300 of us here, less than 5% occupancy.  Some people arrived on Saturday (there were 30 people on their flight from Denver) and 1 person from Cleveland (5 people on their flight). All the services are open at the resort.  The resort has daily maid service and is exceptionally clean all the time, but they have implemented even more cleaning processes on top of their normal requirements.    They would love to have more guests at the resort and would welcome anyone who wants to join us.  I feel badly for the resort employees who rely on their tips for survival.  They really count on Spring Break, Good Friday and Easter Weeks for their income.  I still have not booked a flight home, I think I want to wait it out until the "lock-down" at home ends.   The resort has no plans to close.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 28, 2020)

SandyFatt said:


> Did not plan on being here this long, but there is no virus here, it does not do well in well ventilated, high temps or high humidity.


Just to point out, this statement has not been proven by science. We don't really know if it will die off when warm weather comes. We can't necessarily trust the numbers in Mexico yet, because they aren't doing the same level of testing the industrialized world is doing.


----------



## bmuller (Mar 28, 2020)

critterchick said:


> The government isn't kicking people out of Hawaii - they  just don't want us going over there now (and haven't forbidden it, just made it very unattractive). The quarantine doesn't apply to visitors who are already there (although should think that stay at home/resort would). Marriott/Vistana are closing their resorts for lack of business and apparently tossing OP out the door so they can complete the process.


We have been at Marriott's Maui Ocean Club (MM1) since 3/14.  We are scheduled to stay until 4/1 but heading home tonight as airlines continue to cancel flights.  Marriott has actually been very good considering the circumstances.  Over our stay, they have gradually reduced activities and access to amenities.  Yesterday (3/27) they issued bands to anyone staying here who is not subject to the inbound passenger quarantine and began patrolling the grounds with security.  If you are not walking or getting exercise, they are asking you to move along.  That's just in compliance with the mayor's order.  According to the Mayor's order, the same is true for Ka'anapali Beach.  However, the lifeguard that passes by once in a while doesn't seem to hassle anyone.  It's pretty easy to socially distance on the beach since most folks have already gone home.  We've had no feeling that Marriott is trying to throw us out.  It's just that they are strictly enforcing the government's orders.  Even the whales are heading home - saw a whole parade of them heading east for the channel a couple of nights ago.


----------



## DonnaJ123 (Mar 28, 2020)

bmuller said:


> We have been at Marriott's Maui Ocean Club (MM1) since 3/14.  We are scheduled to stay until 4/1 but heading home tonight as airlines continue to cancel flights.  Marriott has actually been very good considering the circumstances.  Over our stay, they have gradually reduced activities and access to amenities.  Yesterday (3/27) they issued bands to anyone staying here who is not subject to the inbound passenger quarantine and began patrolling the grounds with security.  If you are not walking or getting exercise, they are asking you to move along.  That's just in compliance with the mayor's order.  According to the Mayor's order, the same is true for Ka'anapali Beach.  However, the lifeguard that passes by once in a while doesn't seem to hassle anyone.  It's pretty easy to socially distance on the beach since most folks have already gone home.  We've had no feeling that Marriott is trying to throw us out.  It's just that they are strictly enforcing the government's orders.  Even the whales are heading home - saw a whole parade of them heading east for the channel a couple of nights ago.


good for yiu


----------



## DonnaJ123 (Mar 28, 2020)

This is a Pandemic!  The US has surpassed China in cases.  It’s time for everyone to get safely home and social distance...no exception!  We all have to do our part so that we can get thru this quicker and with fewer casualties.


----------



## Xan (Mar 28, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Thx. This area has no SIP unfortunately. I am loving it here, better than if this tourist town is full. Laundry, lots of supplies, stores here all have tp, water, everything but i get them free as you know. Afternoons hiking in the mountains almost alone - today i saw less than 10 people in 3 hours. Issue is my reservation ends day 12 of isolation and they won't extend my stay 2 days. Intercity shuttle ends tomorrow so I can't leave this tourist village.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk



At least you made it back into your home country, even if far from home. Stay safe and healthy. Best of luck with those two days!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Mar 28, 2020)

Given much of what we are facing is unprecedented in modern society - I’m not surprised to see the difficulties presented in this thread. From the sounds of at least some folks posting in this thread - you TS for a fair amount of your time per annum and are probably already retired and enjoying the good life. We aren’t there yet since we are only 48 years old but our dream is to TS either full time or for a significant portion of our retirement. 

Specific to COVID-19, given there is so much uncertainty ongoing, I think the resorts and the states are also looking ahead and recognize that if existing “voluntary” SIP doesn’t blunt the curve so to speak- the next steps become more draconian. I don’t think anyone is putting words to these possibilities though - because if we did these words would instill even more fear into the populace than is already afoot. I’m referring to full on states of emergency that include martial law (in some form or another) to enforce mandatory as opposed to voluntary SIP orders, and grounding all flights within the country. These are obviously worst case scenarios, but I know they are “on the table” so to speak if/when necessity dictates. 

So for those of you who are choosing, on some level, to SIP at anywhere other than your actual home, for whatever sets of reasons - some of which make a lot of sense IMHO - just be aware that if more draconian measures are enacted, then you are essentially choosing to take the risks in scope by staying anywhere other than where you actually live right now as pretty much everyone is saying to SIP at home - not at some other location. 

In situations like this during states of emergency - that may mean paying out of pocket - because you are requiring others to take elevated risks to support and minimally staff the resort on some level - and those people cannot stay at home as a result. There is risk inherent in every decision we make. It’s probably also worth mentioning that during states of emergency - individual rights are largely suspended in the interests of serving the greater good (community rights). These concepts aren’t something our nation has really had to embrace and live with since the world wars. So while any one of us may feel that our rights are being minimized - and indeed they are during times like this - there is no time to spend focusing on outlier cases that trample on your individual rights such as those being addressed here - and when push comes to shove - you may lose out in the interests of the greater good - sorry to say. Point being - just be aware that these are the risks any one of us are choosing to take whether we are conscious of them or not. Hope for the best, plan for the worst. 

As one example, someone in this thread said they are SIP in Hawaii instead of returning to Colorado now, since the risk is lower in Hawaii. The worst case I would be planning for is that the airlines are grounded - and Hawaii implements stricter SIP and requires the resorts to close. What is your plan of this occurs? If you don’t have a worst case plan - that’s the risk you chose to take on inherent in your scenario. This could easily mean you would have to pay out of pocket - potentially for a long time staying at some other location other than the resort - because you would be paying for the elevated risks involved. Some may disagree with this - but that doesn’t mean it’s not real. 

I suspect given this is the first real broad based pandemic that we have had to endure for roughly 100 years - we will litigate many changes that need to be made to account for these relatively rare situations - policies will be amended to more clearly set down rules on how the timeshare and hotel industries will react and behave - but for now - the greater good will be the focus of all policies - the 80/20 rule will be solidly in force to protect the community overall - and this entire thread basically falls into the 20% category. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kckaren21 (Mar 28, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Exactly! This is my issue. I could soon be the only homeless person carrying golf clubs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk



Lolz, you are golfing in the snow? The pic above is beautiful!

On the 1 hand, closing/sending employees home if there are hardly any guests seems logical, especially since they are all supposed to be socially distancing. On the other hand, don't our annual maint fees cover the resort being open 365 days a year ? (on 2nd thought, the resort budgets do count on restaurant and other income to balance the budget, don't they? Otherwise our annual dues wd have to be higher.)

My resort (TVV in Las Vegas) posted a letter on its website that makes it appear they are open, because it only addresses safety measures and welcomes us to come whenever. However,  when I look at the reservation window, the dates are greyed out until 4/17.

Karen


----------



## emeryjre (Mar 28, 2020)

As a side issue with the employees,  lay them off and let them collect unemployment under the new stimulus plan. Saves the home resort on employment costs. As taxpayers, well that is an entirely different issue and I am not suggesting this as a forum for that debate. Start a thread somewhere else.  
but to keep a resort running for a small number of people, is just costing other owners who are unable to use the resort during this time.


----------



## JerseyJim (Mar 28, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> In same situation, resort manager has threatened me same could occur any day although i have 7 nights points-paid remaining. Interested in comments. Today i'm going to conact the local police to get advice. I am 2700 miles from home and on day 6 of self-isolating.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


Tell them you will sue him/her and the resort. I believe no renters, but current occupants can stay. Contact Couty or state officials. https://floridapolitics.com/archive...ew-vacation-rentals-amid-coronavirus-concerns


----------



## JerseyJim (Mar 28, 2020)

emeryjre said:


> As a side issue with the employees,  lay them off and let them collect unemployment under the new stimulus plan. Saves the home resort on employment costs. As taxpayers, well that is an entirely different issue and I am not suggesting this as a forum for that debate. Start a thread somewhere else.
> but to keep a resort running for a small number of people, is just costing other owners who are unable to use the resort during this time.


----------



## JerseyJim (Mar 28, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Why does anyone want to stay in an empty resort with everything closed? Wouldn’t going home be more comfortable?


Depends , how would you like to drive from Fl to Maine at this time. Hotels, rest stops, etc.


----------



## timdean3 (Mar 28, 2020)

I really think it is very selfish of timeshare owners to be in resorts with the virus going on.  Go home and shelter in place to prevent the spread.  Let the working people go home so they are not at risk for someone to just have "fun". We have had to cancel several trips but and lost some money but this is only to be expected under these conditions. You are safe at home as long as you do not go out or protect yourself when you have to.


----------



## Pair-A-Dice (Mar 28, 2020)

If you were in Hawaii and there were no crowds, I can only imagine how awesome it would be to have the pool and beach all too yourself.


----------



## JerseyJim (Mar 28, 2020)

I am a Board VP and am at my resort. We just implemted this: NO Rentals, All welcome packets  are put in the units vs being picked up at the office.After the office is closes security will open the unit. Multi week owners will NOT get their units cleaned weekly. The package of supplies, towels etc will ne left outside their unit. When a unit vacates it will be locked shut for 1 week. Housekeeping will spray anti-viral cleaner and let it sit for 10 mins before cleaning the units.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 28, 2020)

JerseyJim said:


> I am a Board VP and am at my resort. We just implemted this: NO Rentals, All welcome packets  are put in the units vs being picked up at the office.After the office is closes security will open the unit. Multi week owners will NOT get their units cleaned weekly. The package of supplies, towels etc will ne left outside their unit. When a unit vacates it will be locked shut for 1 week. Housekeeping will spray anti-viral cleaner and let it sit for 10 mins before cleaning the units.



This sound very good.
Where is this timeshare resort located ?


----------



## JerseyJim (Mar 28, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> This sound very good.
> Where is this timeshare resort located ?


Florida East Coast


----------



## TravelTime (Mar 28, 2020)

timdean3 said:


> I really think it is very selfish of timeshare owners to be in resorts with the virus going on.  Go home and shelter in place to prevent the spread.  Let the working people go home so they are not at risk for someone to just have "fun". We have had to cancel several trips but and lost some money but this is only to be expected under these conditions. You are safe at home as long as you do not go out or protect yourself when you have to.



Good points. I think if someone can‘t leave their timeshare right now, at least do not complain about it. I assume the timeshares like Marriott and Vistana are doing the best they can under the circumstances.


----------



## rdear (Mar 28, 2020)

A few questions -
1.  What does WKORV do when someone from the mainland has a week reserved and arrives to check in tomorrow? With the 14 day quarantine in place how can they be accommodated once 7 days pass?
2.  What if WKORV does not allow a check in for someone from the mainland? What happens to their week? Their StarOptions? This is different from an owner cancelling their week and being able to use their StarOptions at some other time (not home resort time?)
3.


----------



## rdear (Mar 28, 2020)

3. What are the responsibilities for Vistana to make a cancelled week (by Vistana) whole? Are they obligated to return the StarOptions for a Home Week? One has paid MFs and were not allowed to utilize the time. Do they return the MFs? (LOL)
4. If the Home Week StarOptions are returned - for how long would they be effective? This can lead to some interesting scheduling problems.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 28, 2020)

rdear said:


> 3. What are the responsibilities for Vistana to make a cancelled week (by Vistana) whole? Are they obligated to return the StarOptions for a Home Week? One has paid MFs and were not allowed to utilize the time. Do they return the MFs? (LOL)
> 4. If the Home Week StarOptions are returned - for how long would they be effective? This can lead to some interesting scheduling problems.


The policy was updated a few days ago and is pretty clear. It doesn't matter if you cancelled the reservation or if it was cancelled by Vistana. The StarOptions will be good for future reservations within 120 days of checkin and will expire 12/31/2021.


----------



## mvmess (Mar 28, 2020)

cindylou said:


> WKORV management (or maybe Vistana, or Marriott) will not let us stay here any longer, even though we are trying to obey the Governor and Mayor's orders to shelter in place by using StarOptions to stay here another week.  Despite the Marriott press release this morning stating they are closing resorts to renters, and "reducing operations and amenities at all of our resorts based on various governmental mandates and advisories,"  I can stay here for $299 per night in a studio, but cannot use my StarOptions to stay anywhere here. Every item in writing I see does not prohibit visitors from staying, but everything WKORV is doing is making it impossible to stay, without squatting here.  Is this happening to anyone else?  Anyone have any ideas? Using logic and showing them the government orders is not working. It is safer if we stay here but they are trying to kick us to the curb.


Don’t judge, don’t rationalize, GET OUT!!! The same is happening at many VRBO and Air B&B properties as well. Communities have limited resources to accommodate the needs of their own citizens. They do not want to expend these resources on guests who should be heading home anyway. It’s unfortunat, but it is what it is!


----------



## lorenmd (Mar 28, 2020)

we cannot go home it would be more dangerous for us to drive from arizona to washington state.  we are staying put.  we have no housekeeping, we don't go to the pool although there are usually 4-5 people a day there all separated.  and the grills are closed.  they are down to a skeleton crew and we don't bother them at all.  our reservation will keep us here until they kick us out or it is safe to travel.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 28, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Good points. I think if someone can‘t leave their timeshare right now, at least do not complain about it. I assume the timeshares like Marriott and Vistana are doing the best they can under the circumstances.


Agree, whiners are annoying. SIP and quarantine for travellers caught between a rock and hard place should be thankful ts will accomodate post- reservation, no matter the cost.

In my case, happy ending. I followed all govt advice but could only book 12 nights for my 14 day quarantine at an affiliate hotel booked through Diamond Resorts as they were closing. Hotel has finally agreed to let me extend 2 days. They have called Diamond to arrange it with my points, found me extra clothes for the winter weather, bring me the paper and anything i need, etc. The CEO of Diamond personally contacted me to say don't worry we got you, and their customer service is expiditing. 

Forgot to add, this tourist town has lost all tourists, > 100% of normal residents, yet fully stocked grocery (even tp see photo today), pharmacy, post office, etc. Physical distancing patiently followed.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 29, 2020)

How many other timeshares have stepped up to the plate like this and opening their timeshares to first responders. The CEO calling an Owner. WOW.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 29, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> How many other timeshares have stepped up to the plate like this and opening their timeshares to first responders. The CEO calling an Owner. WOW.


I own Diamond, Marriott (Vistana), Wyndham (Shell), and independents, and Diamond customer service is by far best. Our fb page is full of compliments of the CEO and cs helping people who ask, outside of policy. Mike's business card is on every resort front desk, he personally returns messages regularly ... 2 years ago a salesman in Hawaii swore at me, i messaged Mike, he replied in 5 minutes, fired the guy on the spot.

I think Diamond's sales & marketing staff are the same as everyone's but their cs is far less bureacratic.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamin (Mar 29, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> I followed all govt advice


I've just returned from Kauai and am also self-isolating according to the Government of Canada guidelines.  It specifically states to "self-isolate" which means no walks, no stops at the grocery store, and no contact with others.  Your posts have indicated that you are hiking, grocery shopping, etc. and enjoying your period of self-isolation.  But please don't say that you are following "all government advice" because you are not interpreting these guidelines correctly.  It concerns me that you are potentially putting the residents of Whistler at risk needlessly.


----------



## rdear (Mar 29, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> The policy was updated a few days ago and is pretty clear. It doesn't matter if you cancelled the reservation or if it was cancelled by Vistana. The StarOptions will be good for future reservations within 120 days of checkin and will expire 12/31/2021.


Yes - that is their statement today. But we have seen that these statements get changed as more pushback comes to light. There is a lot of hubris by Vistana to blow off so many owners who might not be able to take advantage of rebooking by the end of the year (especially since they are losing their home week advantage). This will be particularly true if the resorts are closed down for an extended period of time. One cannot rely on the good graces of the General Manager (Ryan Noriega) or the Diamond Resort CEO. Vistana's offer is in my opinion insufficient.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 29, 2020)

dreamin said:


> I've just returned from Kauai and am also self-isolating according to the Government of Canada guidelines. It specifically states to "self-isolate" which means no walks, no stops at the grocery store, and no contact with others. Your posts have indicated that you are hiking, grocery shopping, etc. and enjoying your period of self-isolation. But please don't say that you are following "all government advice" because you are not interpreting these guidelines correctly. It concerns me that you are potentially putting the residents of Whistler at risk needlessly.


Wrong. That's only for people who are at home and with someone to get them food and clothes.

Also for those arriving home post March 25. I should have waited a week, i crossed the border March 19 stuck 2700 miles from home self isolating (different than quarantine), if i came March 26 i would have been taken directly to a Vancouver airport hotel with free accom and meals, like you in the new quarantine rules.

You've noted from my other posts that i have called all levels of government, 4 different BC Health entities, and local emergency social services. I am following their advice 100%. 


Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 29, 2020)

SandyFatt said:


> I am a 30 year owner at the Royal Resorts in Cancun, Mexico.  I have been here since January 25th.  Did not plan on being here this long, but..............
> 
> I feel badly for the resort employees who rely on their tips for survival.  They really count on Spring Break, Good Friday and Easter Weeks for their income.  I still have not booked a flight home, I think I want to wait it out until the "lock-down" at home ends.   The resort has no plans to close.



Hi Sandy ,
Congratulations on your first thread post. I have read your ads in TUG Marketplace and knew you were a multi-week owner .

As a 30 year owner of Royal Resorts - it is a second home to you ; 
and staying there as long as makes sense to you - seems like a logical plan to me .
Please update the TUG community & TUG Mexican Forum readers on any news and updates from Cancun .

Thank you -


----------



## KACTravels (Mar 29, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> I own Diamond, Marriott (Vistana), Wyndham (Shell), and independents, and Diamond customer service is by far best. Our fb page is full of compliments of the CEO and cs helping people who ask, outside of policy. Mike's business card is on every resort front desk, he personally returns messages regularly ... 2 years ago a salesman in Hawaii swore at me, i messaged Mike, he replied in 5 minutes, fired the guy on the spot.
> 
> I think Diamond's sales & marketing staff are the same as everyone's but their cs is far less bureacratic.


That’s impressive considering who used to run Diamond


----------



## cindylou (Mar 30, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Specific to COVID-19, given there is so much uncertainty ongoing, I think the resorts and the states are also looking ahead and recognize that if existing “voluntary” SIP doesn’t blunt the curve so to speak- the next steps become more draconian. I don’t think anyone is putting words to these possibilities though - because if we did these words would instill even more fear into the populace than is already afoot. I’m referring to full on states of emergency that include martial law (in some form or another) to enforce mandatory as opposed to voluntary SIP orders, and grounding all flights within the country. These are obviously worst case scenarios, but I know they are “on the table” so to speak if/when necessity dictates.
> 
> So for those of you who are choosing, on some level, to SIP at anywhere other than your actual home, for whatever sets of reasons - some of which make a lot of sense IMHO - just be aware that if more draconian measures are enacted, then you are essentially choosing to take the risks in scope by staying anywhere other than where you actually live right now as pretty much everyone is saying to SIP at home - not at some other location.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your reasoned, rational, and respectful opinion.  

To clarify, we did and do have a backup plan in case flights are grounded and spent quite a while putting that plan into place. We had a Course of Action A, B, C, and D.  We also have friends who work for United so we consulted them. 

But we also didn't believe Marriott had any justification for being so draconian and money-grabbing, especially when they were clearly allowing other guests to arrive and stay, while not being transparent in their reasoning and rationale.  Other owners arrived 10 days ago and are staying for another 12 days. They've not been shown the door.  

We had no intention of defying the government or reducing anyone else's safety, and we haven't. But arguing with a greedy company, that's another story. 

I do appreciate you pointing out "individual rights are largely suspended in the interests of serving the greater good (community rights)" but please understand that my husband and I have a combined 48 years of active duty military experience so service before self, safety of the many versus the one, and risk management were significant factors in our decision-making process.  

Be well everyone.


----------



## DonnaJ123 (Mar 30, 2020)

This is a pandemic!  The US death toll doubled in 2 days!! They are forecasting 1-200,000 deaths by the end of this!  The resorts need to send staffs home and not have to accommodate low occupancy rates for guests that won’t leave even though they do not have an existing reservation because they prefer to vacation in Hawaii.  Anyone that has access to a flight should take it. Resorts shouldn’t have to accommodate staffing for guests because they choose not to follow the advice of the nation.  As an owner at this resort I don’t want the maintenance staff to jeopardize their health for a few guests that want an extension on their reservation when they have a flight home.   Everyone needs to go home and self isolate. Take precautions on your way home...stay safe for yourself as well as your neighbours and fellow Americans.  We are all in this together!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 30, 2020)

The reason that places don’t want vacation home owners to be at those places is because the hospital facilities cannot deal with the potential capacity issues that need to deal with locals when (and not if) the virus comes to their location.

And not because you are able to SIP there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christineK (Mar 30, 2020)

You can stay at The Whaler on Kaanapali Beach--just beside Whaler's Village.  There are timeshares there that you can rent because many owners cannot travel to use them this month. 
But many of the amenities are closed such as the fitness center, pool and hot tub.  You can still use the tennis courts and BBQs are open until sunset.  Since it is right on the beach, you can also walk out and enjoy the beach as long as you practise social distancing.  But if you have travelled from outside of Maui you still have to quarantine yourself in your condo for 2 weeks.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 30, 2020)

I don't think we should be criticizing folks. Noone really knows what people are going through and what their situation is during these times. Especially now, give others the benefit of the doubt at least


----------



## riderLise (Mar 31, 2020)

We were in New Zealand on an extended trip there that was supposed to continue to Australia, when things went nuts with COVID. Needless to say, since Australia had just imposed a 14 day quarantine for any travelers arriving before our flight was to land, Australia got scrapped. I want to say a big THANK YOU to the staff at Lakeside Villas in Taupo New Zealand- when we had to cancel our plans for Australia and weren't sure what we'd do for a place to stay until we could rearrange our plans, they told us not to worry, they'd be able to find us space, as cancellations were coming in. I wish I'd taken them up on it, but I found a DAE bonus week not too far away at the Turangi Leisure Lodge, so we moved there and were looking to try to stay put until things settled down. On the Monday of that bonus week the NZ Prime Minister put her country on level 3, moving to level 4 in 2 days time, and the management at Turangi Leisure Lodge told us to check out by Wednesday. So not too pleased with CLassic Holidays that manages Turangi Leisure Lodge. We scrambled, booked flights out of Auckland for 6 days later and an airport hotel to stay in until then, then worked at rebooking as flights keep getting cancelled. We managed to move our flights up and got home on the 26th, where we are not quarantining ourselves for 14 days.
My second thank you is for DAE, they credited us for the Australia week we had to cancel, even though we hadn't put protection on it. 
I hope everyone else that was travelling is managing to stay safe & shelter in place or get home.


----------



## Ckhawaii (Mar 31, 2020)

Have you ever seen Maui Memorial Hospital? Their is a reason timeshares in Hawaii do not want any visitors or owners there, the healthcare infrastructure in the state cannot accommodate its own citizens if the virus continually spreads, let alone visitors.


----------



## Mulege (Apr 4, 2020)

Been told Lagunamar closes this weekend.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 4, 2020)

Bobw said:


> Been told Lagunamar closes this weekend.


Not surprising. I would expect occupancy is close to zero. Perhaps only people that are currently still there from past trips just trying to now get home or holding out on going home.


----------



## Ellis2ca (Apr 4, 2020)

SandyFatt said:


> I am a 30 year owner at the Royal Resorts in Cancun, Mexico.  I have been here since January 25th.  Did not plan on being here this long, but there is no virus here, it does not do well in well ventilated, high temps or high humidity.  It is 82+ degrees and the breeze from the ocean is the most ventilation anyone could get.  There is a full-time English speaking doctor at the resort and she has not treated anyone for flu or virus.  My family and friends who have all stayed here multiple weeks are all telling me to stay rather than returning home where we are on "lock-down" until April 13.  The only ones texting and emailing me to come home are those who are afraid to come to Mexico even in good times, or over-reacted when they heard they were "closing the boarder"  into Mexico and Canada.   They closed the boarder to non-US citizens,  physically crossing into the country and I am not driving over the boarder, I am flying in. and I am a US citizen. The Royal Resort management consolidated all of us at the Royal Sands on Wed. and closed the other resorts.  They provided us "free" shuttle service here.   There are only around 300 of us here, less than 5% occupancy.  Some people arrived on Saturday (there were 30 people on their flight from Denver) and 1 person from Cleveland (5 people on their flight). All the services are open at the resort.  The resort has daily maid service and is exceptionally clean all the time, but they have implemented even more cleaning processes on top of their normal requirements.    They would love to have more guests at the resort and would welcome anyone who wants to join us.  I feel badly for the resort employees who rely on their tips for survival.  They really count on Spring Break, Good Friday and Easter Weeks for their income.  I still have not booked a flight home, I think I want to wait it out until the "lock-down" at home ends.   The resort has no plans to close.


----------



## Ellis2ca (Apr 4, 2020)

I have been a member of the Royal Resorts since 1977 (I renewed three weeks for 30 more years at Royal CanCun, in 2007)  I have a reservation for a suite at the Royal Islander, from April 25 to May 2, but of course I won't be able to use it since the Royal Islander is closed.  

The beaches of CanCun have been unnecessarily closed, (I say "unnecessarily because I think it is safer to be at the beach in CanCun than almost anywhere else in the world.)    But can you still swim in the swimming pool at the Royal Caribbean?

I will request that they should change my reservation to another date, assuming that this epidemic will end some day... and I will let you know how they respond.   I trust the Royal Resorts to always treat members fairly.


----------



## lorenmd (Apr 4, 2020)

well SDO closed the pool today.  the last thing still open.  there are about 4 or 5 couples here now total.  we extended through may 8 hoping that the pools and restaurants will be open before we leave and it is safe to go home.  we have health care workers housesitting for us with no where else to go so until this is over we don't have a home to go home to anyway. we are staying safe and distant from everyone and will only travel home when it is safe to do that. they are doing a lot of renovation since it's empty. new roofs on the buildings.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 5, 2020)

Bobw said:


> Been told Lagunamar closes this weekend.


It's official, per https://hub.vacationclub.com/resort-updates/

*The Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort*
_Cancun, Mexico
*Resort Status:* Temporarily closed (tentatively reopening Friday, May 1st – subject to change).


*For official information: *https://mx.usembassy.gov/covid-19-information/._


----------

